# Oestradiol levels prior to egg collection?



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Just wondered if anyone knows much about this as google is just confusing me even more than I already am! lol

My Oestradiol level at my baseline scan was <70 which they said was great, then on the day Friday I went back for a follicle scan and it was up to 2800.  I was back at the hospital yesterday for another scan and bloods, and the Oestradiol level is now 7100!!!

From what I can see on line this looks really high and puts you at hight risk of OHSS, and I'm now worried about it as I had mild OHSS with my first IUI cycle when I produced 13 follicles and this time I have at least 26 combined with the high Oestradiol leve.

Can anyone shed any light on it for me?

Thanks
Suzie x


----------



## Pyra (Apr 1, 2012)

Ideally clinics want E2 levels below 15000 (some want it below 12000) before EC. However, unfortunately some get OHSS at lower levels too. Are you roughly on day 11 - 12 of stims now? How large are the leading follicles and has your clinic estimated how much longer you will need on stims before you can trigger?

Apparently E2 levels are supposed to be between 600-1000 per mature egg. However, I've discovered from my own cycle that E2 levels are not a reliable indicator of egg maturity in all cases - of course yours are likely to be high because you have 26 growing whereas I had a lot less! On day 8 of stims my E2 was over 9000 (and I triggered the next day - so it was definitely even higher then). Do speak to your clinic about your concerns and discuss preventive medication.


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Pyra.

I'm on day 13 of stims today.
At my scan on Monday I had 26 follicles all above 12mm, with a couple each of 17/16/15 mm and the rest mostly 14mm.  I've had another Gonal F injection this morning, then I'm doing my trigger at quarter past eight tonight for egg collection on Thursday morning.

Suzie x


----------



## Pyra (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh good - all the best! You'll be fine. I felt a little nauseous leading to EC because of the rising E2 (but I think my clinic gave me a high dose and my follicles grew very quickly) but was much better after EC. Do ask your clinic what you should to to prevent OHSS after EC (that's when one is most at risk apparently).


----------

